# Games with "Furries" in them.



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

For a bit it's been kind of bothering me when I see this. I notice at times people will talk about a game that stars furries (They're both goodguys and badguys, or just goodguys), and sometimes I'll see people telling them that "Contains Furries =/= Good game." Yet, in all honesty, I've met NO ONE who thinks a game is automatically good for staring furries. Usually it just gets them more interested in a game. And frankly, I can totally relate to that.

And on the contrary, a lot of people I know, even among the furry community, act like a game containing furries is automatically BAD. Even worse, I notice people treating things where the BADGUYS are furries (but the goodguys are humans) as like the best thing since sliced bread. Deep down, I wonder if this is just me, or if anyone has an opinion on the matter.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 1, 2013)

What is the point of this thread again? Maybe this belongs more in R&R.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's the thing, developers don't put 'furries' in their games. They put in anthropomorphic characters. These are people who have grown up watching dem funny talkin' animals and think it'll be cool to put some in a game. The furry fandom does not have exclusive rights to the concept of anthropomorphism.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Here's the thing, developers don't put 'furries' in their games. They put in anthropomorphic characters. These are people who have grown up watching dem funny talkin' animals and think it'll be cool to put some in a game. The furry fandom does not have exclusive rights to the concept of anthropomorphism.


  Actually, I myself know that they're really called "Anthropomorphic animals," which is why I put quotations around "Furries." It's just a commonly used term to refer to Anthropomorphic Animals.  ...But that's not the point.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Actually, I myself know that they're really called "Anthropomorphic animals," which is why I put quotations around "Furries." It's just a commonly used term to refer to Anthropomorphic Animals.  ...But that's not the point.



My point was furries need to shut the hell up sometimes. Just because something meets/doesn't meet the murry purry requirements of some furfag is not a good reason to like/dislike a game.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

But again, I see more people COMPLAINING about the fact a game has furries than praising the game for having furries, as if a game staring furries automatically sucks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 1, 2013)

[yt]KzXRaKshlbM[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Honestly, I won't even NOTICE when a game has anthros. Only time I do notice is when a sexy woman is present in game. 
THEN I instantly love everything about it! O{}O


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 1, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> But again, I see more people COMPLAINING about the fact a game has furries than praising the game for having furries, as if a game staring furries automatically sucks.



Huh?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

I can honestly say that anthropomorphic characters (and non-human characters in general) tend to get me more interested in playing a game than games with humans in them. Not because "OMG, FURRIES!" but because I tend to like non-human characters more and tend to have more fun playing with them. But even at that, I still know a bad game when I play one. I am actually kind of appalled by the ones who say they want Brutal: Paws of Fury to come back. ...No offense, but that game SUCKED! It's not coming back. (I notice that with quite a lot of old games, how people want them to just come back. Sometimes the game was actually pretty good, when other times the game has no business getting a remake.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I was thinking the same. I think it's dumb to complain about anthros in a game as stuff like Dust even took heat for it. But praising the game for it? Even dumber. And I don't say that to be the oh so detached furry who makes fun of the entire fandom they happen to be a part of to look cool, it just is. 
I mean, it's ok if it catches your interest in the game, sure. But it shouldn't negate the technical and replay issues a game may have. It's akin to saying good graphics make a good game.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Honestly, I won't even NOTICE when a game has anthros. Only time I do notice is when a sexy woman is present in game.
> THEN I instantly love everything about it! O{}O



Ooooh Pachi xD
--------------------
OT: Idunno I feel it gets praised to much. If the game is good then its good. If the game is bad then its bad. Simple really.

Now ima say that I too absolutely HATE that this fandom acts it owns all rights to anthros. This fandom has a absolute ass-ton of entitled little shits that think everything revolves around furries. In fact, most people never heard of you before so stop acting like furries are the biggest thing ever. Every fucking time there's a furry reference outside of the fandom the fandom shits itself like everyone in the world cares for your animal loving ass when in reality 80% of people STILL don't give a shit. Some furries act like the world is after them because they like anthros. They think its so fucking important that it could destroy lives or something. No. Fuck you, it wont. 

Basically what I'm saying is furries act like culture revolves around being furry and it pisses me off.
I'd also like to state that I'm not talking about OP but off of what Seekrit said because I agree.

Sorry... I ranted... but I hate when I see this.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ooooh Pachi xD
> --------------------
> OT: Idunno I feel it gets praised to much. If the game is good then its good. If the game is bad then its bad. Simple really.
> 
> ...



Like other fandoms that have canon passed down to them, such as Anime, furries feel that it is their *right* to claim that something as simple as Garfield is theirs because it is an anthro animal. Furries do not have a canon handed to them like other fandoms, but that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2013)

People who believe that anthropomorphic animals make for terrible games are just biased.

There are numerous games that both star anthropomorphic characters and are well (sometimes highly) rated.  Of the ones I can name just off the top of my head:

- DuckTales (Capcom's #1 best-selling NES title)
- Dust: An Elysian Tale (XBLA)
- Sly Cooper (Sony)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 1, 2013)

I guess I just play games if they're enjoyable to continue playing? Guess I'm too old fashioned.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I guess I just play games if they're enjoyable to continue playing? Guess I'm too old fashioned.



furz r 2 rad fer u


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> It's just a commonly used term to refer to Anthropomorphic Animals.



No it is not.

It's a commonly used term to refer to _fans_ of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> People who believe that anthropomorphic animals make for terrible games are just biased.
> 
> There are numerous games that both star anthropomorphic characters and are well (sometimes highly) rated.  Of the ones I can name just off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



[yt]JjWYsWEi9-w[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Jul 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> People who believe that anthropomorphic animals make for terrible games are just biased.



Likewise, people who think having anthropomorphic characters in a game that are the be all end all of the quality of a game are just as biased.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ooooh Pachi xD -------------------- OT: Idunno I feel it gets praised to much. If the game is good then its good. If the game is bad then its bad. Simple really.  Now ima say that I too absolutely HATE that this fandom acts it owns all rights to anthros. This fandom has a absolute ass-ton of entitled little shits that think everything revolves around furries. In fact, most people never heard of you before so stop acting like furries are the biggest thing ever. Every fucking time there's a furry reference outside of the fandom the fandom shits itself like everyone in the world cares for your animal loving ass when in reality 80% of people STILL don't give a shit. Some furries act like the world is after them because they like anthros. They think its so fucking important that it could destroy lives or something. No. Fuck you, it wont.


  Now wait a minute, I never said...  





Falaffel said:


> Basically what I'm saying is furries act like culture revolves around being furry and it pisses me off. I'd also like to state that I'm not talking about OP but off of what Seekrit said because I agree.  Sorry... I ranted... but I hate when I see this.


  Oh, never mind. 


Saliva said:


> No it is not.  It's a commonly used term to refer to _fans_ of anthropomorphic animals.


  To be fair, a lot of the people I met who call anthropomorphic characters "furries" are not actually furries themselves. Normally, I use the term Anthropomorphic Animals, but I often end up using the wrong term. I'll fix my post up a bit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

I was under the impression that anthropomorphic animals = furry and there wasn't anything else to it.
I'm not saying that this fandom claims anthro animals as their own, but rather that all the word furry means is "an anthropomorphic animal" or "a fan of anthropomorphic animals". Consequently, I consider any game with anthro animals a "furry game". This does not mean the fandom owns it or claims it, this simply means that a term is being applied to the game to point out that there are anthro animals in it. Seriously, I don't get what the big deal is.


Anywho, regarding the OP, I'm rather annoyed that there are people who think badly of a game because it has anthros in it and such. Heck, to me it just makes the game more interesting. Not necessarily good of course, and if its not good even if it has anthros its not particularly something I'd want to play. I don't think I've noticed people loving it especially when the bad guys are furries. I like good and bad furry characters myself.

Speaking of games like this, I found out about the game "Solatorobo: Red the Hunter" on here when searching for furry games, and I bought it after watching the opening cutscene, and it has become my favorite game ever.
Other games I thouroughly enjoy include Star Fox games.
[video=youtube;suChqJwGIBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA[/video]
The art made me buy this game. I guess that means I bought it because of anthros in part.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Ah man, I remember Solatorobo. Was ported here on my birthday and I bought it on the same day.



Toraneko said:


> Likewise, people who think having anthropomorphic characters in a game that are the be all end all of the quality of a game are just as biased.



The only thing worse are the people who play anime games strictly because they're anime.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2013)

Udyr in LoL is a furry. He fursuits. Duh.

Though, one decent furry game is Dust: An Elysian Tail. Surprisingly.
A sort of standard platformer, but really fun at the same time. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ah man, I remember Solatorobo. Was ported here on my birthday and I bought it on the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing worse are the people who play anime games strictly because they're anime.


I'm considering buying Persona 4. Because Matt and Pat.
Also Persona 4 Arena looks pretty good, a good introduction to fighting games, perhaps?
That, or skullgirls, whenever that comes out.

I probably would play anime games because anime.

(Also sorry for double post. Muh bad. Thought I quoted in my first post.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Udyr=furry
RENGAR!!!=anthro
(You can't say RENGAR!!!'s name without yelling or he'll kill you by flexing his nuts. He's that manly that he demands to be addressed in a fitting tone. He even killed me once for making that mistake of not doing so.) 



Cain said:


> I'm considering buying Persona 4. Because Matt and Pat.
> Also Persona 4 Arena looks pretty good, a good introduction to fighting games, perhaps?
> That, or skullgirls, whenever that comes out.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't know. I don't like Persona or fighters really. Outside of like...5 fighting games anyway. And I wouldn't call Skullgirls anime just really cartoony, in my opinion. In fact it was made in America. BUT at least you chose acclaimed titles. I know people who buy every Naruto and Bleach game just for the anime styling.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

I... Really don't see where you're coming from here. Games *made* *by* furries (furfans) tend to be terrible. Games with "furries" (anthro) *in them* don't.

Examples of games with "furries" in that don't suck (or are otherwise highly regarded):


Sonic the Hedgehog Y'know, before it went shit
 
[*]World of Warcraft Arguably; I personally hate it but there's a huuuuuge number of people who don't
 
Master of Orion (and pretty much any decent sci-fi/space game really)  
Star Fox Except Adventures, mirite?
 
Breath of Fire <3 Katt 
Darkstalkers 
Donkey Kong (Country) 
Jak and Daxter 
Klonoa 
Kingdom Hearts 
Ratchet & Clank 
Sly Cooper 
Skylanders / Spyro the Dragon 
Cave Story 
LoZ: Twilight Princess <3 Wolf Link 
Okami
Animal Crossing 


Examples of games made by furries that suck:


Furcadia 
... Uhhh... This is hard, actually 
Because most of the games made by furries are pornographic 
So searching "furry games" on Google brings you right to porn (first result) 
Furcadia sucks though


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I... Really don't see where you're coming from here. Games *made* *by* furries (furfans) tend to be terrible. Games with "furries" (anthro) *in them* don't.
> 
> Examples of games with "furries" in that don't suck (or are otherwise highly regarded):
> 
> ...



Also, Elder Scrolls.

I was talking about games with anthro  characters in them. I know very little of games actually made by  furries, outside Furcadia and Earth Eternal.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog Y'know, before it went shit


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> BILLIAM MAYS



The dead don't talk.

But if they could he'd agree Sonic has gone to shit :3c


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think Starfox Adventures was so bad....
And for a moment there I couldn't understand what anthros are in Kingdom Hearts. Took me a moment. I feel silly for forgetting the obvious.


Seekrit said:


> The dead don't talk.
> 
> But if they could he'd agree Sonic has gone to shit :3c


Billie Mays may not be able to talk on Earth, but he's probably partying in heaven like its $19.99.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't think Starfox Adventures was so bad....
> And for a moment there I couldn't understand what anthros are in Kingdom Hearts. Took me a moment. I feel silly for forgetting the obvious.
> 
> Billie Mays may not be able to talk on Earth, but he's probably partying in heaven like its $19.99.



Who's more annoying!
Zelda's stupid ass fairy
Or
Tricky from Stairfax Temperatures?

Oh wait they're the same game :v


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 1, 2013)

Well there's also Bloody Roar and Primal Rage.

Though I always thought anthro was just a form storytelling. Either you create the funny animals as personification of qualities animals had or  to remove people from being left out racially and demographically (probably sexually too) by inserting funny animal character - instead of the large list of middle aged dark haired males.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Who's more annoying!
> Zelda's stupid ass fairy
> Or
> Tricky from Stairfax Temperatures?
> ...


Neither are that annoying.
Okay maybe Tricky slightly. But he wasn't so bad. I like Navi as a companion. Navi was helpful and made me feel less alone. Plus I like to think of Link with a fairy.
And Zelda is an amazing series, so a weaker imitation may still be really good.
Critically Adventures was well received in reviews from what I heard. I mean, read some reviews on some big name sites.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Starfox Adventures was so cheesy and linear for me. Not to mention there was no replay value...literally. You couldn't go anywhere else if you fell for the beginner trap of saving before Andross. As AVGN would say, THAT is some _supreme_ bullshit.



Seekrit said:


> The dead don't talk.
> 
> But if they could he'd agree Sonic has gone to shit :3c



die


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> die



But then who will annoy you for fun? What is life without a decent frenemy?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Neither are that annoying.
> Okay maybe Tricky slightly. But he wasn't so bad. I like Navi as a companion. Navi was helpful and made me feel less alone. Plus I like to think of Link with a fairy.
> And Zelda is an amazing series, so a weaker imitation may still be really good.
> Critically Adventures was well received in reviews from what I heard. I mean, read some reviews on some big name sites.


I hate arguing opinions but damnit. Yours is wrong >.<


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

The blatant disrespect. 



Seekrit said:


> But then who will annoy you for fun? What is life without a decent frenemy?



Seekrit...I swear to fucking Christ, I will toss you into a crowd of pigeons.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

I've played and beaten Starfox Adventures after borrowing it from a friend.
I plan on buying it and replaying it. I want to especially to see that scene when Fox first sees Krystal again. The hilariousness and cheesiness overflows. I love it.
Just running around was fun for me when I first started playing it. And the graphics were gorgeous. 
Also:
http://www.ign.com/games/star-fox-adventures/gcn-16140

http://www.metacritic.com/game/gamecube/star-fox-adventures


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Seekrit...I swear to fucking Christ, I will toss you into a crowd of pigeons.



You wouldn't know what to do without me, beeboy~


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

The thing with Adventures is that it isn't a Star Fox game and never was, so it's hard to take it seriously as a part of the series. It started out as a completely unrelated game, Dinosaur Planet, and Krystal was a cat. Star Fox was stuffed in there when Nintendo took a look and said "Yeah... Yeah, this is OK, but you know what would make it sell? STOR FAX".

And now Krystal is in every pornographic pic ever drawn. I admit, she's pretty to look at, but her character... Ugh. Star Fox Command really cemented her as a whiny, overbearing, unreliable git. Well, actually, now that I think about it, all of Star Fox's characters are...


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I've played and beaten Starfox Adventures after borrowing it from a friend.
> I plan on buying it and replaying it. I want to especially to see that scene when Fox first sees Krystal again. The hilariousness and cheesiness overflows. I love it.
> Just running around was fun for me when I first started playing it. And the graphics were gorgeous.
> Also:
> ...



Hnnnnnnnggg...

It pisses me off beyond belief every time I see someone use metacritic.

Maybe I'll make a thread about its overwhelming shit effect on the game industry and all the other bullshit that flows from that site like a river.
inb4 someone says they compile reviews from sites. I KNOW THIS.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The thing with Adventures is that it isn't a Star Fox game and never was, so it's hard to take it seriously as a part of the series. It started out as a completely unrelated game, Dinosaur Planet, and Krystal was a cat. Star Fox was stuffed in there when Nintendo took a look and said "Yeah... Yeah, this is OK, but you know what would make it sell? STOR FAX".
> 
> And now Krystal is in every pornographic pic ever drawn. I admit, she's pretty to look at, but her character... Ugh. Star Fox Command really cemented her as a whiny, overbearing, unreliable git. Well, actually, now that I think about it, all of Star Fox's characters are...


Well, I don't think any game in any series necessarily has to follow the same sort of formula as another game in a series.
I consider it a Star Fox game, but even if it isn't, I feel like that doesn't really matter. What matters is, was the game enjoyable? And in my opinion, it was.
And as far as Command goes....Well, its okay, because that game never happened canonically.


Falaffel said:


> Hnnnnnnnggg...
> 
> It pisses me off beyond belief every time I see someone use metacritic.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to find reputable review sites. I don't know of any besides IGN, so I picked one that I recognized the name of and had the game score well. I don't know much anything about Metacritic. Or IGN for that matter. I don't really use these sorts of sites much.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Gamespot, Jim Sterling, Classic Gameroom, and Classic Gameroom Undertow (usually) are other rather known reviewers.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I just wanted to find reputable review sites. I don't know of any besides IGN, so I picked one that I recognized the name of and had the game score well. I don't know much anything about Metacritic. Or IGN for that matter. I don't really use these sorts of sites much.


IGN is bad too. Biased lil' shits.

I'll make a thread tomorrowish when I compile facts, pros and cons, cause and effects.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I remember when IGN tried to act intelligent saying that WipEout 2048 makes no sense for the Vita. The whole "article" was basically saying that WipEout needs to die (which basically it did, sadly). Even though WipEout was one of the first games launched at literally every Sony console/handheld release. Why the Hell wouldn't it make sense for it to hit the Vita? They got sooooo much shit for that in the comments. They even had their info blatantly and embarrassingly fucked up on the games launch. They got called out hard.

I don't know if their reviews are biased, but the few I've seen are very misinformed. I've seen them outright say they haven't completed the game or didn't fully understand the game.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I remember when IGN tried to act intelligent saying that WipEout 2048 makes no sense for the Vita. The whole "article" was basically saying that WipEout needs to die (which basically it did, sadly). Even though WipEout was one of the first games launched at literally every Sony console/handheld release. Why the Hell wouldn't it make sense for it to hit the Vita? They got sooooo much shit for that in the comments. They even had their info blatantly and embarrassingly fucked up on the games launch. They got called out hard.
> 
> I don't know if their reviews are biased, but the few I've seen are very misinformed. I've seen them outright say they haven't completed the game or didn't fully understand the game.



The nature of reviews, especially vidyagame reviews, means I avoid the hell out of them. The only critic's opinion I ever respected was Roger Ebert and he didn't even give a shit about games. Now I base my decisions on whatever I hear from forums/facebook and the good-ole 'this game looks cool, Ima buy it'.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I only like casual and satirical reviews. Classic Gameroom for the former, Zero Punctuation for the latter. With Jimquistion to give me perspective on the gaming world as a whole. GodDAMN I love that fat fuck.

I don't think I need to mention James Rolfe.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't think I need to mention James Rolfe.


Agreed on all but this. Well, I guess as himself he's fine (he knows what he's talking about, massive collection that I would kill for, etc), but as the AVGN, it's all just entertainment value, and lately it's felt pretty forced (much like Mike Matei every time he's on-screen; Don't hate him, but I hate it when he curses out of the blue. It's not funny. Stop it.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Agreed on all but this. Well, I guess as himself he's fine (he knows what he's talking about, massive collection that I would kill for, etc), but as the AVGN, it's all just entertainment value, and lately it's felt pretty forced (much like Mike Matei every time he's on-screen; Don't hate him, but I hate it when he curses out of the blue. It's not funny. Stop it.)



I only watch him for entertainment value myself. Mike's a good artist, but I don't watch his stuff usually unless he's showing glitches.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, his glitch videos are pretty nice, actually. Same with the James & Mike Plays videos. But anything just starring Mike doing a review on something, it just feels like he's trying too hard to 'be' the AVGN with foul language, and it doesn't fit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 1, 2013)

You could always listen to Spill podcasts, not always agreeable but still entertaining

http://spill.hollywood.com/Podcasts/Podcast.aspx?category=loading-bar


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Cool, I'll give it a go...
Where the fuck do you find all this stuff yet you say you don't play video games a lot? o-O



Runefox said:


> Yeah, his glitch videos are pretty nice, actually. Same with the James & Mike Plays videos. But anything just starring Mike doing a review on something, it just feels like he's trying too hard to 'be' the AVGN with foul language, and it doesn't fit.



I get the same exact vibe. In fact, he reviewed this Elmo movie and the review was so horrendously atrocious that the dislikes and scorn forced him to take it down. He should just do art stuff. That'll add some variety to the channel and he'll be doing something great for the audience, James, and himself. That Wii U tablet speed drawing video was one of my favorite things uploaded there. I used to love seeing Pictochat flipbooks. That was a throwback...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

The hell would think that simply by containing anthros a game would be good or bad? That's dumb. As a furry I will at least look into just about anything that has anthros, but that won't blind me to how good or bad the series is.

Offhand hmm:



*Final Fantasy* has some cool anthro races. Burmecians, Ronso, Werewolves, Eidolons.
The *Breath of Fire* games are all about anthros. Man I wish I could get into those games.
*Demon's Crest*
*Ninja Turtles* games obvi
*Starfox* obvi
*Okami* obvi
*Viewtiful Joe* had some awesome anthro bosses.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

Then you have ALL the animal themed Reploids and Pseudoroids from Mega Man. 
I think many a furry would appreciate Cubit Foxtar (Mega Man Zero had the worst names, and not even in the funny cheesy sense. They were just horrendously stupid.)


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Final Fantasy* has some cool anthro races. Burmecians, Ronso, Werewolves, Eidolons.


Since when are FF werewolves anything more than just randomly encountered monsters?



> *Okami* obvi


Obvi not so obvi.  You play as the sun god in the form of an actual ("feral") wolf, your fellow deities are non-anthro ("feral") animals, you really don't have any anthropomorphic animals (though there are the shapeshifting Oina lategame).


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Since when are FF werewolves anything more than just randomly encountered monsters?
> 
> Obvi not so obvi.  You play as the sun god in the form of an actual ("feral") wolf, your fellow deities are non-anthro ("feral") animals, you really don't have any anthropomorphic animals (though there are the shapeshifting Oina lategame).


Final Fantasy V. 

And I consider feral a part of 'furry.' Plus if the fursona species trend is any indication furries are frickin' all about wolves.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2013)

It's been a long time since I played FFV.  Can you be more specific?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's been a long time since I played FFV.  Can you be more specific?



When you get to Galuf's homeworld there's a werewolf village. Butz then proceeds to kill their leader in a comic misunderstanding.

And I am not putting spoiler tags for a game that is older than some users here.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 2, 2013)

World of Warcraft? You can be werewolves, anthro bulls, and there's a class that can turn into animals... if that isn't furry I don't know what I'm doing with my life any more


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Well if you want to go old school. Sim Earth.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *Viewtiful Joe* had some awesome anthro bosses.



I think it would be cool if it had goodguy anthros, too.



XoPachi said:


> Then you have ALL the animal themed Reploids and Pseudoroids from Mega Man.
> I think many a furry would appreciate Cubit Foxtar (Mega Man Zero had the worst names, and not even in the funny cheesy sense. They were just horrendously stupid.)



I never enjoyed the later games as much as I did the original  series. It's kind of a huge pet-peeve of mine to have something with a  humans VS animals(Anthro or Not) motif going for it. Same thing: it would be cooler if it had goodguy animals.

(Note: My disdain towards Human VS Animal stories has nothing to do with being a furry, just that I don't like games/stories of that type.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Man vs beast has been a trope before video games existed. Doesn't bother me. Anymore than the environmental trope doing the opposite because "humans are a terrible species"


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Man vs beast has been a trope before video games existed. Doesn't bother me. Anymore than the environmental trope doing the opposite because "humans are a terrible species"



I could talk about this, but... That's not the point of this topic, so I won't. If you want, I can PM you though. But frankly, I think the human race as a whole deserves a lot of the slander it gets.


----------

